# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Lamtumir shok dhe shoqe te ketij forumi

## aska_peja

do jem edhe njo tre dy dit ne ket forum per me arit tju them lamtumir atyre qe shkruajn ne ket tem, e sidomos ketyne personave
Kriko-38
Nette
e panjohura
Rina 87
kam qen shum i kenaqur me forumin, ka vite qe jam antar i ketij forumi, 
nuk po di as qka te shkruaj me sepse jam pak a shum nervoz, edhe arsyen munt ta din keta qe i permenda me lart, i faleminderoj shum qe ishin ne anen time,

Lamtumir Aska

----------


## kriko-38

O Vella Mos Se Keshu Ja Arrit Qellimin Ai Pis,e Kemi Larguar  Okupatorin Serb,
Dhe Ket *** Dot Largojm Nga Forumi Ska Ku Shkon Kaq Po Te Them............
Ose Te Gjithe Dot Largohemi Nga Ky Forum.....

----------


## aska_peja

nuk e sheh se sa temat provokative i ka hap? na provokon te gjithve o vlla, edhe forumi nuk ndermer asje, sikur te ishim ne ne faj, faleminderit edhe forumit, kam mendu qe jan pak ma ndryshe te forumit

----------


## AnaH_M

Ftjau more edhe ketij edhe atij qe nuk ndermer asgje,pse a nuk pot hahet buka per ket pis a?

Do me met forumi ngadal vec me moderatoret dhe nja 20 vete se me shum tybe se i gjen.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ik bjeri vetes mrapa skleroz

----------


## AnaH_M

o ti mashkull,po a burr i thu vetit qe po mundohesh me u shit serb e gjys apo si eke rendin? ah ski faj ti he familjen prej met voglit deri te aj kryeplaku qe ka far hithi ....a xhakin e nones shkine ta pshursha

----------


## derjansi

a je normal o burr?

po qysh more em te perzan shkiet prej forumit shqiptar?

hiqju kti qim nane se at pun ka

----------


## aska_peja

> a je normal o burr?
> 
> po qysh more em te perzan shkiet prej forumit shqiptar?
> 
> hiqju kti qim nane se at pun ka


qe 6 vite jom ne ket forum, kjo sme ke ber hala vaki, edhe e sheh qe forumi nuk ndermer asgje, po nejse keta  edin me mir, se nje dit do te jet veq stafi, dhe nje 4 apo 5 tjer, edhe kycosmopolitan007

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

aska_peja, edhe mua më vjen keq që për shkak të nji skicofreni hedh poshtë 6 vite në Forumin Shqiptar. Gjithsesi ai u përjashtua dhe kjo gjë ndoshta do të bëj të ndryshosh mendim.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aska_peja

> aska_peja, edhe mua më vjen keq që për shkak të nji skicofreni hedh poshtë 6 vite në Forumin Shqiptar. Gjithsesi ai u përjashtua dhe kjo gjë ndoshta do të bëj të ndryshosh mendim.


bash 6 vite ne ket forum, shuuuuummm tema kam lexu, ndoshta me postu kam postu pak, ama me lexu kam lexu shum, shum sende i kam mesu nga ky forum, pra edhe sot e mora vesh qe kishte njerez ketu qe po ta dojshin edhe te miren e po ta mbajshin krahin si psh e i pari
Kenga
Njoni-ch
Partizoni, dmth ti
kriko-38 etj. Juve ju pershendes shum

----------


## EuroStar1

> nuk e sheh se sa temat provokative i ka hap? na provokon te gjithve o vlla, edhe forumi nuk ndermer asje, sikur te ishim ne ne faj, faleminderit edhe forumit, kam mendu qe jan pak ma ndryshe te forumit


Degjo vllain ketu, ti nuk duhet te largohesh nga forumi, por duhet te perballesh me kedo ne menyre te kulturuar , ne menyren e nje qytetari shqiptar dhe tu tregosh se shqiptaret jan me te mire se ato. Duke u larguar nga forumi, nuk ben gje tjeter vecse leshon terren vepimi atyre qe nuk e duan shqiprine dhe bashkimin e shqiptarve.

Duhet te shtoj pa piken e dyshimit se sidomos Darius ka ber nje pune te shkelqyer me perjashtimin perkohsisht dhe pastaj permanent te disa antarve provokative dhe te pandreqshem, ose fshirjen e shum postimeve ofendues ose provokues. 

Por duhet ta kuptosh qe edhe S-Moderatoret dhe Moderatoret kan jeten e tyre dhe nuk mund te jene efikas ne cdo postim qe behet ne nje forum me 53.000 antare.

Keshtu pra veri kapak kesaj pune dhe kontribo ketu sa te mundesh. 

Pershendetje dhe mir u lexofshim

----------


## PINK

ky forumi eshte per njerez te forte, e jo zemer dobet. Kush vuan nga kjo  mire eshte te  largohet, se nuk mbajme pergjegjesi, per ndonje te pabere. 

si kalamaj kopshi jeni bere. Ik udha e mbare. Ca don ti nga stafi ti fusim prangat e ta arrestojme nje psedonim virtual ? Personi u perjashtu, ti ca kerkon akoma? do nje cope leter te fshish lotet. Ok, bye now. Ishte kenaqesi qe na nderove me pjesemarrjen tende.

----------


## aska_peja

> ky forumi eshte per njerez te forte, e jo zemer dobet. Kush vuan nga kjo  mire eshte te  largohet, se nuk mbajme pergjegjesi, per ndonje te pabere. 
> 
> si kalamaj kopshi jeni bere. Ik udha e mbare. Ca don ti nga stafi ti fusim prangat e ta arrestojme nje psedonim virtual ? Personi u perjashtu, ti ca kerkon akoma? do nje cope leter te fshish lotet. Ok, bye now. Ishte kenaqesi qe na nderove me pjesemarrjen tende.


ty as nuk tu drejtova me lamtumir e as me mir ardhje, edhe hiq mir nuk bone qe shkruve, se ksi tipa si ti, sit shkrujn per te mit e sit shkrujn per te keq ta prishin diten

----------


## skender76

> ky forumi eshte per njerez te forte, e jo zemer dobet. Kush vuan nga kjo  mire eshte te  largohet, se nuk mbajme pergjegjesi, per ndonje te pabere. 
> 
> si kalamaj kopshi jeni bere. Ik udha e mbare. Ca don ti nga stafi ti fusim prangat e ta arrestojme nje psedonim virtual ? Personi u perjashtu, ti ca kerkon akoma? do nje cope leter te fshish lotet. Ok, bye now. Ishte kenaqesi qe na nderove me pjesemarrjen tende.


Bashkohem me PINK-un plotsisht!!!!
Po ti PINK a bashkohesh me mu?  :pa dhembe: 
Pas ca ditesh do hap ehe un nje tem lamtumire, por ti do m'lutesh me lot rreke, dhe un do t'qendroj vetem per ty   :pa dhembe: 




> do jem edhe njo tre dy dit ne ket forum per me arit tju them lamtumir atyre qe shkruajn ne ket tem, e sidomos ketyne personave
> Kriko-38
> Nette
> e panjohura
> Rina 87
> kam qen shum i kenaqur me forumin, ka vite qe jam antar i ketij forumi, 
> nuk po di as qka te shkruaj me sepse jam pak a shum nervoz, edhe arsyen munt ta din keta qe i permenda me lart, i faleminderoj shum qe ishin ne anen time,
> 
> Lamtumir Aska



Aska_peja, pershnetje!
Rrespektoj vendimin e secilit, por m'habit fakti qe dorzoheni kaq leht perballe nje debati. 
Nese n'jeten e perditshme ju shkon çdo gje vaj, pa probleme e debate, atehere esht gje tjeter....

----------


## PINK

> ty as nuk tu drejtova me lamtumir e as me mir ardhje, edhe hiq mir nuk bone qe shkruve, se ksi tipa si ti, sit shkrujn per te mit e sit shkrujn per te keq ta prishin diten


Shif, shif me ben dhe te "zgjuarin" tani pale. lol
e hape temen te ankesat, ne publik? prit dhe komente, u ankove, u qarravite. :i terbuar:  Cfare duhet te themi" aman rri"?! Ik udha e mbare, e do troc. Asnjerit ska me i ra ne mend per ty.

Heres tjeter, lamtumirat coji me mesazhe private, e mos harxho letren e forumit dhe bojen. Hajt shnet.

----------


## Principat

ihaaaa me keto tema lamtumire mu keni ba si politikanet kur e lshojne kuvendin, po nuk e di qfar burrnie ju duket kur dorzoheni nga kritikat ose provokimet qe ju behen, duhet tmesoheni se forumi i ka keto gjera, edhe paske goxha koh qe je antarsue dhe nuk qenke rehabilitue fare me ksi njerez virtual, kur e she qe fol palidhje thjesh injoroje dhe mos e mer afer zemres kaq!! Tung te pershendes

----------


## Station

> ky forumi eshte per njerez te forte, e jo zemer dobet. Kush vuan nga kjo  mire eshte te  largohet, se nuk mbajme pergjegjesi, per ndonje te pabere.


Dmth. ne që vuajm nga zemra të bëjmë kujdes - thua Ti PINK? :sarkastik: 
U pa puna, këtej e tutje do mbaj trinitrina me vete. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Dmth. ne që vuajm nga zemra të bëjmë kujdes - thua Ti PINK?
> U pa puna, këtej e tutje do mbaj trinitrina me vete.


po po deri sa te mbarojn zgjedhjet , me zemer jeni bere ju

----------


## PINK

> Dmth. ne që vuajm nga zemra të bëjmë kujdes - thua Ti PINK?
> U pa puna, këtej e tutje do mbaj trinitrina me vete.


epo ti qe je me zemer, vere poshte emrit " zemerdobet" qe te kemi kujdes me ty. Te sillemi me bute, embelsisht. Gjithesesi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> po po deri sa te mbarojn zgjedhjet , me zemer jeni bere ju


Pse ç'lidhje kan zgjedhjet, unë nuk bëj "tifo" për Lul Bashën. :pa dhembe:

----------

